# Let it Snow!  Monday Madness now offering 'Winter Flurries' through 1/4/2015



## rhonda (Nov 24, 2014)

Y'all know what that means!  Happy travel booking to you!



			
				http://www.worldmarktheclub.com/mondaymadness said:
			
		

> Get Away with Winter Flurry!
> 
> For a limited time, you can book your WorldMark resorts and select exotics for just $.07 per credit with Monday Madness Winter Flurry! Please view Offer Details below.
> 
> ...


----------



## cotraveller (Nov 24, 2014)

I already have one reservation booked with this deal, a 2 night stay that would have required credits plus a housekeeping fee to book without this deal.

All WorldMark resorts are included in the deal, except for Cabo.


----------

